# LF: CO2 atomizer



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thinking of running CO2 into my planted tanks again. Considering the atomizers.

Just wondering if anyone has it locally before I eBay them. 

Other option is making my own lime wood diffuser. Anyone interested? A 1" version of the 4" ones I made for JL.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

I highly recommend the inline diffuser that Pat sells...works really really well.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got inline atomizers available.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a short list of equipment (including atomizers) here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/pats-new-used-equipment-july-30th-2011-a-16839/


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the atomizers. Best bang for your buck AND they can be cleaned !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cleaned  Hate cleaning 

Stuart: When I set up my CO2, I will check your regulator. Have not forgotten 

Pat: I knew you have it but your are miles away in the "Rich"mond 

Let me know when you are around my hood or any member from my hood over your way. I will check the size(s) needed and let you know.

Thanks,


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, no worries. Fire me a PM on your where abouts and I can let you know the next time I'm in your area


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong Pat, but both the bazooka type diffusers and the atomizers require a high working pressure, like 30 PSI, as compared to the other ceramic disks, which only require about 15 psi?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I know the inline atomizers work best with 30 PSI pressure. BUT, they definitely provide the best diffusion rates per bubble count. They are way more efficient than the ceramic discs hands down .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Stuart: When I set up my CO2, I will check your regulator. Have not forgotten


Thanks Gordon !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> Ok, no worries. Fire me a PM on your where abouts and I can let you know the next time I'm in your area


I am 10 minutes walk from Coquitlam Centre  PMed you address.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I know the inline atomizers work best with 30 PSI pressure. BUT, they definitely provide the best diffusion rates per bubble count. They are way more efficient than the ceramic discs hands down .
> Stuart


Tried lime wood? It beats ceramic hands down as well. 
Thought I would try the atomizer to avoid cluttering the tank - and since the hi-tech plant guru also highly recommends


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

I've done a whole bunch of different CO2 atomizer (and CO2 generation paths), and thus far, honestly, Pat's (mykiss) inline diffuser seems to be the best solution available for now! I actually stuck mine in chamber 3 of my Biocube, (yes I know it says to put it outside...but then I have to run plumbing out then back in), and it work fantastic. I actually use about 1/2 the bubble rate that I used to use (roughly 1.5-2 bubbles per second now) and get the same results if not better as my ceramic disc diffusers that I used before!

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Pat, but both the bazooka type diffusers and the atomizers require a high working pressure, like 30 PSI, as compared to the other ceramic disks, which only require about 15 psi?


Yes Gary, it requires a bit higher PSI than the standard glass diffusers but all the compressed CO2 tanks should be able to adjust to that on the regulator.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> Yes Gary, it requires a bit higher PSI than the standard glass diffusers but all the compressed CO2 tanks should be able to adjust to that on the regulator.


Yes, I'm running about 25 PSI on my regs (one of them is a Rex Grigg rig and the other one is an older one I got off someone on BCA which is no longer in use), and the one I'm running for the atomizer I run the CO2 pressure rated tubing, but in my ceramic diffuser I am using only vinyl tubing after the check valve. Do you think that's going to be a problem and is it a leak waiting to happen if I go to a bazooka diffuser? I'd like to try the smallest one to see if it improves my CO2 misting.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think it's a leak waiting to happen.

My guess is that it's the pore size that requires the higher pressure. The finer it is, the more pressure it requires to force out the CO2 in the reaction chamber of the Atomizer. That's the same with the Bazooka CO2 diffuser. I know a few people who use the Atomizer or BAzooka diffuser with lower pressure and it still works but the manufacturers recommend 30 PSI I think. The good thing with these diffusers is that the CO2 bubbles are a lot finer (supposed to be) than the glass/ceramic diffusers so that there's a higher surface area exposure to water. This means there's more efficient use of CO2 (less is lost in the tank) and more dissolves in the water. The flip side is that it requires a bit more pressure. If you make sure that all your connections are tight and you leak test it while the CO2 is running then it should be fine. It also helps if you have CO2 proof tubing as it's usually more firmer so that I can handle the higher pressure. If you need some I've got lots. However, standard air line tubing should still work.

I hope that helps. Cheers
pat


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Pat. I'll send you a PM. Think I'll need a few items.


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

i have one of pats co2 atomizers...works very well as long as u don't mind a fine mist. if your bubble rate isn't too high, you won't even notice the mist.

i also run another tank with a diy pvc (rex grigg style) reactor. works best for me. 100% dissolved & no mist at all!

my regulator splits to 2 tanks. 25 psi.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks fenster58. The rex grigg make sense. So simple physics 

I may even have all the plumbing parts to make 1 or a few


----------

